# Travel by Car to UK.



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Can anyone offer advice on the cost of driving to London from the Costa del Sol?

Total cost for diesel,hotel stop,tolls and ferries.

I will be driving my Seat Ibiza 1.9 TDi (2005).

All advice greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

The possibilities are endless... it depends on so many things....
Toll roads all the way or scenic route?
You prefer to drive through france or go via spain on ferry?
If taking long route, how many are there... I have int eh apst (crazy i know) driven non stop solo in an emergency return to the UK (long story why i didnt fly but it involved a sick pasenger). When I used to drive it with my ex, we shared driving and kept hotels to one night... many many possibilities.
As for fuel, really best to work that for yoruself, you know your cars MPG best... check viamichellin or multimap for an idea of miles.. consider most is high speed.

Viacmichellin actually does a cost calculator of fuel (and maybe even tolls if i recall... if not there are websites out there that do).

If you are returning to spain and have a spanish bank account then consider getting a VIAt device for the tolls. It only works in Spain but makes them so easy and you get a discount off the toll rate, so big journeys you can make a saving!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I believe someone posted recently that driving via France on toll roads cost about €250 for tolls alone.

On the other hand if you take the ferry to from Plymouth or Portsmouth to Santander or Bilbao, and take the roads to the west of Madrid (via Salamanca, Badajoz and Seville) there are no tolls until you reach Seville. It used to take 10 or 11 hours to get to Cadiz, so with the new speed limit I guess it would take about twelve hours to CDS.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> The possibilities are endless... it depends on so many things....
> Toll roads all the way or scenic route?
> You prefer to drive through france or go via spain on ferry?
> If taking long route, how many are there... I have int eh apst (crazy i know) driven non stop solo in an emergency return to the UK (long story why i didnt fly but it involved a sick pasenger). When I used to drive it with my ex, we shared driving and kept hotels to one night... many many possibilities.
> ...


yes, ViaMichelin: Mapas, rutas, carreteras, distancias, callejero, como llegar, reservas, guías, viajes

gives lots of options - works out everything except ferry & hotel prices I think


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I believe someone posted recently that driving via France on toll roads cost about €250 for tolls alone.
> 
> On the other hand if you take the ferry to from Plymouth or Portsmouth to Santander or Bilbao, and take the roads to the west of Madrid (via Salamanca, Badajoz and Seville) there are no tolls until you reach Seville. It used to take 10 or 11 hours to get to Cadiz, so with the new speed limit I guess it would take about twelve hours to CDS.


There are some beautiful stretches of motorway toll free heading to the ports in the north... we took the route up via pamplona a few times and if memory serves me right that was where they was a new free motorway, not a car in sight and an amazing long straight run of about 200 km


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> The possibilities are endless... it depends on so many things....
> Toll roads all the way or scenic route?
> You prefer to drive through france or go via spain on ferry?
> If taking long route, how many are there... I have int eh apst (crazy i know) driven non stop solo in an emergency return to the UK (long story why i didnt fly but it involved a sick pasenger). When I used to drive it with my ex, we shared driving and kept hotels to one night... many many possibilities.
> ...


Thanks for that useful information and advice Steve. I should have given more detail. I intend driving via France with minimum stops and although my missus will be with me she does,nt drive.
I will look up the sites you suggest and take it from there.
Thanks again.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I believe someone posted recently that driving via France on toll roads cost about €250 for tolls alone.



That may have been an error then unless there are tolls in the South that are horrendous. Certainly the tolls stop past Alicante Southwards, but not sure on the start again. The tolls through France to Valencia last time I did it were about €130. As Steve says, if you tap it in to viamichelin it gives it to you

Ive done it via Calais, and Ive done it via St Malo and Bilbao. When all is taken into consideration the costs dont vary that much, depending on the time of year (i.e. the ferry cost to Bilbao).

Edit, just checked viamichelin and the tolls Calais / Malaga are €84, obviously missing the east coast road its far cheaper


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Driving from Costa del Sol to the Uk*

Thanks to ALL who have offered me advice on this topic.

The information is extremely useful and will help me decide my route of travel.

Thanks again!!!


----------

